# Livery Yard near Cheltenham??



## Nicola G (7 April 2013)

Can anyone recommend a livery yard within 20-30 mins from Cheltenham!! Need to move from the Stroud area for work and need part livery, good hacking, year round decent turnout ( ideally 24/7 in the summer) and a school!
Thanks for any feedback!!
Nicola


----------



## Teasel (9 April 2013)

Would Elmstone Hardware be near enough for you?  Nice quiet farm DIY livery with school, reasonable hacking, and all year turnout.  My mare's been there a year and lives it!


----------



## lynne_macleod (22 May 2013)

Hi
We have a space coming up for Full care livery at Withington which is on way out of Cheltenham on a40 5 miles from town.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Withington-Manor-Livery-and-Clinics/194824150970
Great Facilities which includes indoor school, outdoor school, walker, round pen, solarium great hacking, Sj, XC, trailer parking etc. ab lib hay and straw and 7 day a week care. If you would like any extras (hacking schooling mane pulling etc) these can also be arranged. Hard food is just charged at cost price any brand/ amount you like. We run a BE event here in April each year which is available for schooling after the event but there is also another field for xc schooling for the rest of the year. During the summer we have a Sj course on grass for practice as well as the normal sj in the arena. There are lots of Visiting instructors vets physios ect or you are very welcome to being your own. 

If you have any questions or or would like a look around please feel free to PM me.

Best Wishes

Lynne


----------



## Flummoxed (22 May 2013)

Is Ashleworth too far? If not call Helen Griffiths - I quote "Very safe hacking - extensive bridleway network, small fenced outdoor school with jumps, lunge barn with light, summer and winter paddocks. .......call me 07891919230"


----------

